

P5js is like Processing in your browser - anigbrowl
http://hello.p5js.org/

======
gavinpc
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8144212](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8144212)

(Except that this links directly to the "hello" page, which is really cool.)

